# New concept art for the Ultramarines movie



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Just came across these, I think they look pretty cool

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ultramarinesthemovie/


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

This movie and the new video game should be great. I can't wait.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Those concept pieces are awesome, thanks for sharing! Can't wait for the movie.

About the game... I haven't heard anything new since... november or something like that, does anyone know when it will be out?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It's going to be in 2011 The game
The images are fab but can't shake the feeling that the whole movie is goin to be played in the ship-and theexcitement will be in it to.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> It's going to be in 2011 The game
> The images are fab but can't shake the feeling that the whole movie is goin to be played in the ship-and theexcitement will be in it to.


Im thinking this will be "Space Hulk...Ultramarine style!" OH well at least we can see some smurfs hopefully get eaten by genestealers.:laugh:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

WOO for Smurf munchings!!  Think the Smurfs wil need to take some Notes from the Blood Angels on this  (Since those guys have been in more space hulks then there are nids )


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i dont think it will be all on the ship. why would they be releasing pics of a landspeeder if it was all on the ship. At least part of the movie will be planet side.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

when its coming out?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Im not all that bothered by them. Ive already seen a few, about a week or two ago and must say I was dissapointed. I personally, do not think that this will be any good. The artwork looks cheap to me, not sure why however, and chances are this will end up butchering all that we know of 40K in some way or form. Hopefully I am wrong though, as I would love too see this if it turned out well


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Its being written by one of the guys that wrote alot of the novels (I can't remember his name) so at least the story line should be spot on.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Don_Keyballs said:


> Its being written by one of the guys that wrote alot of the novels (I can't remember his name) so at least the story line should be spot on.


one of the guys!?, ONE OF THE GUYS?!?, *ONE OF THE GUYS!!!!!1* :ireful2: wrote *alot* of the novels 

Dan "i destroy whole planets with the point of my bloody pen" Abnett! 

This film should be pretty damn good, however i can't understand why their not doing it in the style of the original DOW trailers and the MOC trailers as those where the mutts nuts.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

More pretty impressive looking peices of artwork. 

Should be quite a cool movie to get


----------



## Schultz (Jun 14, 2009)

Only thing I worry about is the inevitable 'You've seen the movie, now play the tabletop game' price hike. Or am I being cynical? 

That said, I am still hoping for the best with regards to the quality of the film.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The movie is going to be utterly poor, at best.

It's going to be some 12A bs, with safe language, and minimal gore, for the hordes of little kiddies that the movie is aimed at.

If you were expecting 2 hours of solid violence combined with some awesomeness, think again.

You're going to get 2 hours of cheesy one-liners, attrocious dialogue, some blood spatter (but nothing more), and some lame attempt at comedy by introducing some very predictable ork behaviour.

If I was 11, then this movie would be awesome.

Being double that age, it's going to be pants.

It's going to be a pure money spinner. If they decided to make a movie for the sake of it being awesome, then it would be an 18 through and through, and involve nothing but visceral carnage.

As it is, there may be a few red patches of blood, and that's your lot.

Hardly fitting for the realm of 40k.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Schultz said:


> Only thing I worry about is the inevitable 'You've seen the movie, now play the tabletop game' price hike. Or am I being cynical?
> 
> That said, I am still hoping for the best with regards to the quality of the film.


Dont worry everyone gets a promo marine to paint!!!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

YAY!!! Free models 
Only thing I wil get concern if it looks likeSean Pertwee


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

written by an award winning author/comic book writer, with a voice cast that would make any film critic weep with joy...

it certainly looks good on paper.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Only thing I worry about is the inevitable 'You've seen the movie, now play the tabletop game' price hike. Or am I being cynical?
> 
> That said, I am still hoping for the best with regards to the quality of the film.


Considering most regular folks are appalled by the prices we pay now for little toy soldiers, I doubt gw is stupid enough to jack up the prices more than they already are. 
"wow that movie was great..... wait that box of space marines is 50$???? :shok:
MOM CAN I..... *evil glare*...... never mind "



> It's going to be some 12A bs, with safe language, and minimal gore, for the hordes of little kiddies that the movie is aimed at.
> 
> If you were expecting 2 hours of solid violence combined with some awesomeness, think again.
> 
> ...


I can almost garantee its not going to have "visceral carnage", but if, like said before, it went the way in terms of action like the previous DOW trailers (or even the DOW2 one), they could get away with perhaps a 14+ or whatever the rating is below 18, and it could still come out looking cool. (I dont know if the system changed, but LOTR turned out great, and pulled a 14+ if memory serves, with decapitations and all! XD)
As far as the movies concerned, I dont know much about it, but I dont think we know what the "target audience" is at this point do we? Could still be cool imo(albeit the super smurfs).


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd prefer screenshots of the actual rendering, but I suppose it's not that far yet.


----------



## ulfson (Mar 27, 2010)

I think it will be fine - of course, GW, Codex films and even the ubiquitous Dan Abnett won't be able to please everyone - its the nature of any niche hobby with so many die-hard fans. 

From what I understand, it is being designed for fans in mind. Whether this means the age 10 - 17 crowd, the 18 to 29 crowd, the 30+ crowd or a combination of the three could be anyone's guess. The main backbone of GW's customer base are teens 14 to 18. However, I think Dan Abnett's writing can be appreciated by most age groups, and the caliber of the actors cannot be denied - Terence Stamp, Sean Pertwee and John Hurt for goodness sake! Plus codex pictures have won awards for the direct to DVD releases (which this movie will be) - although that WAS for Bionicle (spew).

All in all on paper, it does look good. But for those of us that have a VERY particular image of what 40k should be in our minds - which, lets be honest, is a lot of us - it may be disappointing.

I am personally looking forward to it. One of the only reasons I played the Dawn of War series is to see one of my favourite table top games come to life - now I get a movie?! How spoilt I am to have a company that is successful enough to afford these things.

Cheers,
Benny


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have to say that everyone seems to be frothing at the mouth with regard to the "actors".

They aren't in the movie - they just provide voice. That is hardly the same as putting their acting skills to use proper. If the 3d anim of the marine is behaving like a retard, it doesn't matter whos voice he has, he's still going to look retarded.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What ever the case is I want a James Earl Jones space marine. Lol


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I have to say that everyone seems to be frothing at the mouth with regard to the "actors".
> 
> They aren't in the movie - they just provide voice. That is hardly the same as putting their acting skills to use proper. If the 3d anim of the marine is behaving like a retard, it doesn't matter whos voice he has, he's still going to look retarded.


They do the face movements as well as the voice.

EDIT: 400th post woo


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It will be interesting if the movie tries to explain all the f**ked up shit in the 40k universe to people that happen to see the movie out of curiosity that aren't already a member of the fan base.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I doubt the film will be overly-gory but there's still probably quite a lot they can get away with and maintain a 12A or 15 which I think would be their ideal target anyway if they want a commercial success. It's going to have to be very, very good if it is going to draw new people to see it. 

If they did a 18-rate gore-fest, with a theme a bit like Aliens, they'll alienate a huge chunk of revenue which I imagine would be needed if we ever want a sequel for this one.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd rather give myself a full frontal lobe lobotomy than go see this load of poo-poo pancakes. As I said in other threads:

novels --> movies :good:
video-games --> movies :no:
small pieces of plastic --> movies uke:

Some things are just not meant for the movies.


----------



## ulfson (Mar 27, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> novels --> movies :good:
> video-games --> movies :no:
> 
> Some things are just not meant for the movies.


Haha. I think you're theory is a _little_ flawed. 

Sure, there have been some great novels to movies (LotR, Legends of the Fall, All Quiet on the Western Front) but there have been some absolute travesties (Twilight series, though that was based on a shit book anyway, Sahara and Running Man to name but three), while computer games to movies are usually total crap - Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Doom, Alone in the Dark, Resident Evil etc etc...

AND, there has yet to be a movie professionally made for any table-top game (well, there were a couple of fan made, low budget attempts - and they suffered from a lack of resources more than anything, and battletech got a cartoon series a while back if I remember correctly), so I can't see what source you'd base this opinion on... 

Unless you are totally into terrible game/novel to movie crossovers... which is fine too, I guess...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ulfson said:


> Sure, there have been some great novels to movies (LotR, Legends of the Fall, All Quiet on the Western Front) but there have been some absolute travesties (Twilight series, though that was based on a shit book anyway, Sahara and Running Man to name but three), while computer games to movies are usually total crap - Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Doom, Alone in the Dark, Resident Evil etc etc...


I meant more that computer games and board games don't transfer very well to movies. In fact the only example of a good movie based on a 'toy' I've been provided with is the first Transformers movie. Of course some (most IMO) novels still make shitty movies, I don't deny it, I've seen some shockers. At least we agree that video-game movies are a ride on the cock-up express.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The real problem is that the story needs to be good, this has been a real fault of Hollywood in the last ... 50 years or so. Don't get me wrong, there have been some real gems that stand out, however most of what we get is pure shit. If the story is good enough, it will sell. Look at movies like Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, and Saving Private Ryan ... war movies can do very well if the story being told has some substance that draws you in and keeps you interested. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Personally I'd say a 40k movie is more fantasy/sci-fi, but now I'm just splitting hairs.


----------



## ulfson (Mar 27, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I meant more that computer games and board games don't transfer very well to movies. In fact the only example of a good movie based on a 'toy' I've been provided with is the first Transformers movie. Of course some (most IMO) novels still make shitty movies, I don't deny it, I've seen some shockers.


Ah, fair enough.



> At least we agree that video-game movies are a ride on the cock-up express.


Haha, yup!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Next game to be transformed into a movie: Monopoly.

Hell yeah


----------



## ulfson (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha, Michael Bay will be all over _that_ one...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Michael Bay. He seems to think that explosions count as plot points. But now I'm just going OT.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ulfson said:


> Haha, Michael Bay will be all over _that_ one...


I'm afraid you are mistake on that score. Ridley scott is making Monopoly movie.  No really. No I mean REALLY really. Really.

Micheal Bay is sadly tied up with another project...


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

i think it won't be too bad. i mean c'mon, GW isn't run by a bunch of complete idiots, they know that if they make a shit movie it won't sell.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

moshpiler said:


> i think it won't be too bad. i mean c'mon, GW isn't run by a bunch of complete idiots, they know that if they make a shit movie it won't sell.


Wrong.

Loads of shit movies sell like hotcakes. That's because the target audience for this movie (little kiddies) don't need a good movie for them to like it.

Even movies with an older target audience, that are complete shit, still sell ridiculously well. *twilight* and all that bs, for a start.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Loads of shit movies sell like hotcakes. That's because the target audience for this movie (little kiddies) don't need a good movie for them to like it.
> 
> Even movies with an older target audience, that are complete shit, still sell ridiculously well. *twilight* and all that bs, for a start.


Let's face it - most people are morons when it comes to the recognition of quality art, especially when that art is labelled as "entertainment" (movies, music etc.)
But I like to think that 40K players are a little more intelligent and discerning than the average consumer.
I think if GW 'dumb it down' for the masses they would be cutting their own throats in the long run, because a big, dumb movie will mostly attract people that don't have the intellect or patience to play a table-top game.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

maddermax said:


> I'm afraid you are mistake on that score. Ridley scott is making Monopoly movie.  No really. No I mean REALLY really. Really.
> 
> Micheal Bay is sadly tied up with another project...


Someone shoot me now...


----------

